# Restoring mirror finish



## mano (May 21, 2011)

I recently bought this knife:

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.yahoo.net/monzaburo-wagyuto-honyaki-white-ii-steel-mirror-finish-24240.html

used and am trying to remove several months of patina created by the former owner and restoring the original mirror finish show in the pictures. Flitz and elbow grease are getting fair results so far. Should I keep at it or is there is more to it?

The original finish had a rainbow effect from a washable coating which appears to be gone from my cleaning:
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23326890


----------



## EdipisReks (May 21, 2011)

the rainbow effect was, i believe, from a protective oil applied to the blade.


----------



## rockbox (May 21, 2011)

This is what Salty uses.


----------



## mano (May 21, 2011)

I have the Flitz and slurry. What's the process adding the other two?


----------



## RRLOVER (May 21, 2011)

The auto polshing compound is more abrasive then flitz,I don't own the boron stuff so I can't comment on that stuff.


----------



## UglyJoe (May 22, 2011)

Winning!

[video=youtube;0TREf5Tejgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TREf5Tejgw[/video]


----------



## mano (May 22, 2011)

Thanks!

And don't you owe Charlie Sheen a royalty payment?


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 22, 2011)

The boron Carbide cuts very quickly. A little hard to clean up, but works well. Not to mention is makes a good finishing strop for toothy edges.

I use automotive sandpaper for the bulk of polishing. Don't skimp on the middle grits, you have to get ALL the scratches out of every grit. Then buff it like a mirror.


----------



## UglyJoe (May 22, 2011)

mano said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And don't you owe Charlie Sheen a royalty payment?


 
Maybe I am Charlie Sheen....:razz:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 22, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> Maybe I am Charlie Sheen....:razz:


 
No, you are way too coherent.


----------



## mattrud (May 22, 2011)

on top of this I was wondering what you guys like to use for patina removal and light rust removal? and yes I know, why would you want to remove patina, I do not, but wondering what people use.


----------



## tk59 (May 22, 2011)

I've used barkeeper's friend and flitz but lately, i've been using an awesome pair of rust erasers that I'm not sure Jon wants me to mention. :sofa:


----------



## UglyJoe (May 22, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> No, you are way too coherent.



Acting!


----------



## UglyJoe (May 22, 2011)

mattrud said:


> on top of this I was wondering what you guys like to use for patina removal and light rust removal? and yes I know, why would you want to remove patina, I do not, but wondering what people use.


 
I've been using stone slurry from a natural stone. If the patina or rust isn't too deep this works well and doesn't impact the previous finish of the knife.


----------



## Jameson (May 23, 2011)

Nevr dull is kick ass stugf for polishing, removing patina and many other uses...


----------



## festally (May 23, 2011)

Are mirror finishes supposed to be devoid of scratches - when seen at all angles? Mine only appear scratch-less when seen a certain way.

And what causes / how do I get rid of those faint, spider web type scratches?


----------

